# is this a good camera???



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

went to PC world on sunday for a printer, and saw this

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...0&tm=undefined&sku=757874&category_oid=-24888

is it decent?

my sony 4MP cybershots is crap at taking really close up pictures, like of paint work, swirl marks etc. would this be better?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

very good camera my dads got one 
but cheaper on amazon with free post to
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000B69IDI/3000030-21/ref=nosim


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yin said:


> very good camera my dads got one
> but cheaper on amazon with free post to
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000B69IDI/3000030-21/ref=nosim


got any examples chap?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Its a very good camera. I considered one before I bought my DSLR. It is more of an all in one solution than a DSLR so is more flexible with less outlay on lenses etc.

So long as you dont want super zoom distances or wide angle etc as you cant change the lense then it would make a good choice.

Mart


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

i have the s9500 (the bigger version of this one your looking at) The quality is really good and the lense is much nicer than a small pocket sized one where you get lots of barrel distortion.

Im getting rid of my 9500 soon though and getting a canon eos400 as the in camera processing in mine actualy creates slightly fuzzy pics which i just cant stand. I havent used the smaller one but i dont think it has that same problem


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ian, two good sites for you to look at:

www.dpreview.com
www.steves-digicams.com

on steve's site you can see his recommendations in each of the categories, and also full reviews of most of the popular cameras on the market (click on 'Our Reviews' at top left of page). Be careful though, USA use slightly different names from UK sometimes.

here is a direct link:
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2006_reviews/fuji_s5200.html

hope that helps,
Martin


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh dear me. That has come down a lot in price since i have bought mine. Oh it is a crackin camera


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of one of these aswell seen as my lad dropped my old Fuji on Sunday  anybody got any pictures they have taken with one they can put up?

ianFRST have a look here cheaper than pc world and Amazon :thumb:

The other camera I'm looking at is this one, anybody use one?

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

apparently this is a good site - they do good bundle deals

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/135359/art/fuji/finepix-s5600-zoom.html

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/383937/art/olympus/u-mju-700-silver.html


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

darren, see my earlier post, you will see sample pics at the end of the review


----------

